# Rifle Break in



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Found this a very interesting read, so heres the link - tell me what you think. My new Savage will be cleaned this way, now that I know!








http://www.rifle-accuracy-reports.com/barrel-break-in.html


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree with the bore guide as without it the rod is all over the lands while pushing through the barrel. The only thing different is I only brush and clean in the direction the bullet travels. I do not brush back towards the chamber. I guess 1 could argue that I am pulling the rod back out without it being centered but thats the way I was taught. All I know is my rifles are all factory and they all shoot well. Find a sytem you like and go with it. As I said before I cant say it makes a difference for sure but if it helps to put the odds in my favor why not try. Good luck with your new rifle will be waiting to here from you and JTK with pics and shooting results.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Always use a bore guide, buy a cheap universal guide if that's all you can afford. I really like the Otis system although I find a rod to be quicker.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the Otis system for field cleaning or on vacation. I find it difficult on the 22 cals to feed occasionally though. Its is a handy little pack that can do alot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I always take my small(circular)Otis kit on hunts, it usually stays in the truck as a just in case thing.


----------

